# Steuersatz für Alutech Fanes



## wesone (22. Mai 2015)

hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Fanes 3.0 Rahmen zugelegt.

Nun bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Steuersatz.

Gabel ist eine Fox 36 van RC 2 mit einem tapered Schaft.

Leider habe ich von der Materie Steuersatz keinen Ahnung ( Einbau bzw. einpressen lasse ich im Radladen machen ).

Könnt ihr mir ein paar passende und nicht allzu teure Steuersätze empfehlen ?

Wenn jemand einen abzugeben hätte wäre das auch okay.


----------



## wesone (23. Mai 2015)

Niemand der mir bzgl. eines passenden Steuersatzes weiterhelfen kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2015)

zs tapered, schau bei acros oder hibike


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (23. Mai 2015)

Cane Creek 40 passt auch in die Welt... und in die Fanes 

http://alutech-cycles.com/Cane-Creek-40-Steuersatz


----------



## wesone (23. Mai 2015)

Das heißt, dass die unten verlinkten Steuersätze passen müssten ?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ht-blue-anodized-ZS44-28-6-|-ZS56-40-Mod.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ersatz-1-1-8-1-5-black-ZS44-28-6|ZS55-40.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pered-white-ZS49-28-6-I-EC49-30-Mod-2013.html


http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...satz-semi-integriert-ZS44-28-6-|-ZS56-40.html


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2015)

Warum lässt den Steuersatz im Laden einpressen, kaufst ihn aber im Netz?

Von Beidem hast du ja scheinbar keine Ahnung, lass es doch Beides in der Hand eines Profis!


----------



## wesone (24. Mai 2015)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Cane Creek 40 passt auch in die Welt... und in die Fanes
> 
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Cane-Creek-40-Steuersatz



Danke für den Tipp ist bestellt .


----------

